# Comparing Ferrets and Rats - anyone?



## Blue eyes (Sep 6, 2015)

If someone has experience with ferrets and hopefully also with rats, I would love to hear opinions/comparisons on them.

We have rats and know what they are like (rabbits too, of course), but are considering the possibility of getting ferrets once our current rabbits are no longer with us (once they pass). 

Our rats came from a reputable breeder who socialized their rats well. So we've not experienced some horror stories I've heard of aggressive, biting rats. 

I peeked on a ferret forum and saw people dealing with blood-drawing, biting ferrets. I wondered if these cases are similar to "pet store rats."


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 6, 2015)

I used to look after quite a few ferrets from both reputable breeders and pet stores, and I would be confident calling them the spawn of Satan. And OMG THE SMELL! (yes descented ferrets still reak!! and most people who own them really stop noticing how bad it is... so that could be good or bad)
They were litter trained but still managed to crap all over the place, then try and attack you while you tried to clean up their mushy stinky poops (ill take 100 great dane poops over ferret poop please). Send their litter everywhere, totally destroy their blankets. Like 10 minutes post cleaning their cage looks like a tornado hit....
You still have to deal with vaccines.
They can be pretty fantastic escape artists.
I hate the little demons LOL 
I mean if their friendly they can be okay, but maybe im overly sensitive to smell but I still find they stink. Rats are just as personable, except I felt totally comfortable with my commercially bred rats from petsmart taking food from my mouth, a ferret.... I wouldn't be brave enough to let out of the cage if I had food out.
Ferrets tend to have a mind of their own in comparison to rabbits or rats. When Zipper (one of my past rats) escaped, multiple times actually because somebody left the door open, we were always able to find her and she never got in trouble. Ferrets, good luck!
Perhaps most of the ferrets ive met are just terrible examples.... We had LOTS go through the pet store (Marshalls ferrets when I worked at Petland) and my cousins had some, other friends, etc...
I would stick with rats....
and dogs... and cats.... even goats would be a few steps up.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 7, 2015)

Ha, ha! That was hilarious -- and informative! Thank you!

I was also considering a cat (rather than a ferret) after our rabbits. I've been looking at Siberian cats since I'm mildly allergic to cats. 

Funny, with all the pets we've had -- various reptiles, rodents, amphibians, birds, rabbits and dogs -- cats are one pet we've not had and I know nothing about caring for them.


----------



## Watermelons (Sep 7, 2015)

Oh you don't own cats, cats own you. 
Actually cats would be awesome.
Some people hate cats. I have 2 (my mom has 2 as well) that live at my parents place, because the female HATES me so there is no point in her living with me, and my boy is slightly disabled so when he has issues vet care for him costs next to nothing plus hes good buds with my female who again hates my guts....
If you're only mildly allergic you may need to test from cat to cat. You may find a cat that is slightly different. I knew a girl who had to do this with dogs, she dragged her mother around from shelter to shelter doing the "lick test" he mom was horribly allergic to dogs, but not all! If she got licked by most dogs she would get a pretty instant red mark in that spot, but not all dogs did this to her. (It had nothing to do with the dogs coat) they eventually found this cute little border collie that she didn't react too.

Have a read of this link
http://jacksongalaxy.com/2014/08/28/allergic-to-cats/



> There are seven known cat allergens. They are shed in saliva, skin secretions, and, to some extent, in urine. The major cat allergen is a protein called &#8220;Fel d 1&#8221; that is secreted primarily in the cat&#8217;s saliva and skin, and transmitted throughout the coat during grooming. Dried skin particles (commonly referred to as dander) may contain the offending protein, although it is important to remember that *the allergen is not an integral part of dander or the coat itself*.



You very well might find 1 particular cat (not breed) that you're less allergic too. Try the spit test 
Also feeding the animal a high quality diet rich in omegas means healthier skin that holds onto hair better and less dry skin = less hair and skin with spit proteins floating all over the place.


Keep up with proper vet care, and yearly blood tests once the cat turns senior, 7ish?. Little buggers can live forever. My previous girl was 21 when we put her down, lived numerous years with stage 4 kidney failure.


----------



## Blue eyes (Sep 8, 2015)

Yes. Thank you. I was aware of the fel d protein in the saliva that causes allergic reaction. 

There is a Siberian cat breeder not too far from me. Her site also discusses this. You are right that one does need to test per individual cat (can't tell with kittens). 

When the time comes, I was thinking of getting one of her "retired" cats. It looks like they retire as early as 4 years of age. (She's a champion breeder- not that I know anything about the cat show world.) I know she has a very specific diet she recommends with her cats. 

Thanks for the information. Looks like I'll drop the ferret idea and return to the cat idea.


----------

